# bald point, nwflorida panhandle



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

went to st.george, and it was a really heavy surf yesterday morn, taking the tackle down the beach quick, we hung out there 4 2 hrs, then went to the bridge. caught an undersized red quik, nothing else. left and went to the old hole,( bald point) really high tide, waded out in 5 ft. waters to the oyster bar, and walked them for a while,, after about 1 hr. of castnetting caught 5 mullet,, hubbie ended up getting 3 keeper sheepshead, supper tonite. waters warming fishing will be better later all


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Glad to see you had some luck Ann .  Went out this Am in the Indialantic Surf and landed 6 Blues about 15 inchers low tide Silver Gator Spoon 3 OZ. Went home and came back out this PM with the Blue heads hoping for some shark but it didn't happen. Oh well thats fishin .  Hope you enjoy your dinner.


----------



## The Pier Rat (Dec 6, 2002)

Great fishing there Ann! We went offshore this weekend and caught one sailfish out of three hits. Two mutton snappers one about 10 pounds. Several small kingfish and a dolphin. Keep on fishin'. Bobby


----------

